# Cracked Shower Tray



## Agilityman

Hi,

Our 2011 Chausson Flash S2 has developed cracks around the plug holes, see attached photo's.



one plughole.



the other plughole.

I appreciate that the vehicle is over 3 years old and may be out of warranty, so it may be a good idea to check yours before the end of the warranty.

Both shower tray plug holes have developed cracks around their periphery. I have investigated and found that the shower hole steel drainer has sheared through the shower base material. The steel drainer has not had it's lower edge de-burred and therefore has a really sharp cutting edge against the shower base material. Having looked at the material, I am surprised at the choice of material as there is no reinforcement present within the material.

I do not understand how normal wear and tear could cause a solidly constructed shower base to shear. This leads me to believe that this is a design problem and quality control problem (steel drainer not de-burred), in that an inappropriate material has been used for the shower base.

I have emailed Chausson about the problem and written to Jeff Kendrick (UK Chausson import manager) over a month ago asking for comments on wether this is a common problem etc. No reply to date!

Paul.


----------



## erneboy

A common problem I'm afraid.

Here is a thread where you will find some repairers http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-143958.html

Not a lot of point in fitting another one the same as it will almost certainly go too. Fitting them can be difficult and costly and they aren't cheap to buy, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd

Well looking at the pictures I don't see any way it can be repaired. I fear you are looking at total replacement .

I don't think it unreasonable for you to expect the manufacturer to at least make a very substantial contribution towards the repair costs, bearing in mind the age. 

If they start back peddling I would start using words like " merchantable quality" "not fit for purpose" "not lasting the period a reasonable person could realistically expect" any other similar phrases.

I would be inclined to write again giving them a realistic period of time to respond or "you reserve the right to take further action " (don't specify what action though) 

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## erneboy

You might be surprised Ploddy, mine was similar.


----------



## Mrplodd

Coincidence, or crap design?

My money would be on the latter! 

Let's hope anyone else who has had a similar problem pops up on here, it should help the OP argue their case with the manufacturer.


----------



## RobMD

Raider Composites http://www.raidercomposites.co.uk can repair damaged shower trays. They used to be known as Branfibre and are based near Banbury. They've done a few jobs for me with good results.
Their Tel. No. is :- 01295 711200


----------



## erneboy

I vote for crap design Ploddy. Many are too thin and flex too much so will break at the weakest point, Alan.


----------



## Agilityman

Well, I took MrPlodd's advice and wrote to Chausson again, both to their warranty dept and Jeff kendrick. That's 3 letters in total and one email since July this year.
That was on the 7 Sept.
I have not had a reply of any manner.

Whilst at the September Shepton & Mallet show I found a secondhand Chausson 'Suite' for sale. 1 year younger than my Van, guess what, it had the same stress cracks around the Shower plug hole. It looks like this is a problem for Chausson, which they appear unwilling to acknowledge. Buyers beware!

Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner

My Chausson is 7.5 years old and shows no signs of damage to the shower floor.
However I'm assuming that your shower is rectangular as you mention two drain holes, ours is circular with a singular drain.
The floor area is rock-solid and shows no sign of flexing, neither of us could be called lightweights.
I can only believe that insufficient support to the shower floor has caused flexing and the lower end of the drain is sitting firmly on the van's floor and causing stress round the drain hole.
Motorhome shower floors aren't particularly robust, its the support under them that provides the weight bearing strength.
IMO definitely bad assembly and the dealer should be obliged to help you sort it out.


----------



## david-david

That is shocking!

I thought you were going to say the van was 20 plus years old, but 3 years!!....3 years???

I cant quite get my head around that!.....3 years????

I'm with Mr Plodd. Not of merchantable quality, inherent design flaw (thus recall announcement needed), inferior workmanship, etc. etc..

The company should be ashamed of themselves. Shower trays are not a new fangled invention. There is no reason something like that should happen. Its not repairable and neither should a repair be attempted. They tray is scrap.

If something like that happended in your home the firm (a reputable firm) would sack the installer, refuse to use the manufactrer ever again and replace it pronto. Never mind 3 years, I'd be thinking 10 years! Its a shower tray! Its not a 'wearing part' its a fabric of the building/vehicle.

As a side note - 

I've seen some things that have really shocked me with the build quality of some motorhomes. Dont they have a professional body or something aking to building control to monitor their work?

...Or do we just spend tens (if not hundreds) of thousands of pounds on the off chance it'll be alright?


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Paul

Are the plug holes in any sort of recess or just flush with the rest of the tray.

Martin


----------



## DABurleigh

I'd send pics to Caravan and Motorhome solutions in Chard, and if they say they can do it, book it in. 2.5 hrs each way.

Dave


----------



## Agilityman

VanFlair - Martin,

The shower plug holes are in a recess and therefore should not be under stress. The area you stand on is well supported. I can only think that the weight of the attached pipework to the waste tank (directly below) is too much?

Spacerunner, don't get me started. The dealer may be obliged, but I wouldn't take the Van near them. I had so many problems with the Van when purchased new. Having seen them at work on a few of the problems, I quickly came to the conclusion that I should do the jobs myself.

I have a work around at the moment, I will post pictures when time allows.


----------



## thevines

Hi all,

We've just sold our 2 3/4 year old Welcome 78. While thoroughly cleaning the shower before sail I looked for any cracks, but no sign of any. Ours was supplied with a hard wood grating so maybe that spread the load!?


----------



## Mrplodd

Takehotgraphs of any others you can find with a similar problem.

You will then have ammunition to prove that there is an inherent defect and therefore the shower tray was clearly "Not of a merchantable quality"


----------



## VanFlair

Possibly you could repair out to extent of the recess, to glass fibre it you would need epoxy resin then you can finish with a polyester Gelcoat, the other option might be a big washer again the size of the recess and Sikoflex it in, I did this with our caravan and machined the washer for white fibreglass.

Martin


----------



## djp30

Speedcoat of Ludlow do an exelent job of repairing far worse than that, They have a network of agents,fully guaranteed too.

http://www.speedcoateuro.com/index.html


----------



## sonamor

I have the same van as you and have noticed the same problem starting to happen. Have you resolved issue yet?
Thanks


----------



## Agilityman

Sonamor, sorry for the delay in replying - been busy of late.

Below is a photo of my repair:-








[/URL]

Here is a diagram of the repair:-








[/URL]

If you decide to try a repair, here are two tips:-

The Nylon washer was purchased from B&Q, it is used on toilets, etc.

When re-assembling the stainless steel drainer, make sure you file the underside of the stainless steel lip that touches the Nylon washer. On mine this edge had not been de-burred, it was so sharp and had actually sliced through the shower tray. You don't want it doing the same to the Nylon washer.

On my shower tray I have two plug holes, these are manufactured as a pair with the undersides all one moulding. Hence if you remove one drainer at a time and repair and re-assemble before moving on to the other plug hole there is no danger of the underside moulding dropping away.

Still no reply from Chausson, I take it they are keen to not acknowledge any fault as they would then be responsible for lots of repairs.

Hope this helps.

Paul.


----------



## sonamor

Great repair, thanks for sharing. I am taking mine up to Highbridge tomorrow for its annual service as it is still in their warranty period. We will see what they have to say about it. A few other things need looking at, habitation door doesnt seal at the bottom (daylight showing) bathroom sink slow to drain, and a few other minor niggles. Also had problem with the rear top suspension bush creaking which drove me mad so have rectified that myself rather than waiting.


----------



## inkey-2008

What a great job you have made of the repair, I had to look hard to see what you had done.

Andy


----------



## Agilityman

Sonamor,

When you say you fixed the suspension bush, did you replace with the newly designed bushes?

See "X250 Suspension" under "Suspension and Chassis".

Fiat will fix the problem free of charge.

Paul.


----------



## VanFlair

Proper job.

Martin


----------



## sonamor

No, just took the inner tubes out, then cleaned them and turned some grooves in them on the lathe so as to hold grease, then reassembled. So far so good.


----------



## sonamor

Took mine to highbridge and they have sent report to chausson and will be in touch. Possibly new shower tray. We will see!


----------



## steven2002

I had my s2 shower tray replaced at about 2 years old.same thing both drain holes cracked.


----------



## Agilityman

Sonamor,

Look forward to Chausson's reply.

Steven 2002,

How old was your S2 when you raised the cracked Shower tray with Chausson?

Regards,

Paul


----------



## steven2002

If i remember it was just over 2 years old.they messed about a bit and tried to say that services were missed and it would not be covered but eventually they sorted it out.
I was also told there was no other cases with shower trays cracking but it seemed there is quite a few.
There has been no problems since the tray was replaced.


----------



## wobby

Most people don't seem to realise that the warranty offered by the manufacturer is as well as and not instead of your rights under the sale of good act. Which is 5 years in England and 4 years in Scotland. I would advise you google the Sale Of Goods Act, I did and the Dealer who sold me my last van had to pay up, all be it after a few strong letters. Carthago and Dometic didn't want to know but then I didn't buy the van from them. It's the dealer who is responsible and I n my opinion you have a water tight case, if you'll pardon the pun. 

Wobby


----------



## Agilityman

Wobby,

Thanks for the info.

Unfortunately my dealer was so bad, they are no longer an agent.
I agree with you that they are responsible in law, but I know they are useless and so it appears does Chausson as it no longer has them as an agent.

At present Chausson will not respond to my letters. I may need to try again and suggest I go to the small claims court. This may start them talking!

Paul.


----------



## sonamor

*Update*

My van is now at Highbridge for a replacement shower tray under there own warranty. It was ordered in January and has only just arrived. Still hopefully they will do a good job. Have been happy with there customer service to date. Will post some pics when I get it back.


----------



## erneboy

The thing about replacements is that they're usually exactly the same as the original, so if the original failed the new one probably will too unless something's been done to strengthen or support it.


----------



## greygit

We had the same thing happen with our Chausson Welcome shower tray, Highbride replaced it under warranty but other bits and pieces started to go wrong so we got rid and went back to a Rapido.......we had problems there too.:frown2:


----------

